# received more pics of the 34 race car today



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)




----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice Shane.

Can't wait to have a go. :chuckle:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Guess you might want to have a look at these then Shane.
I took them at Brands in 2003.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

WOW !!

Have you bought Andre's old car then ??

I always wondered what happened to this.

j.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ye we are going out to collect in next 2 weeks.

thanks paul much appreciated, 
i am enjoying seeing different pics of car at moment 
the one thing i am liking the most is how it has all the bits i wanted on it body wise as i wanted to run my 34 but wife etc would let it happen but to have laid hands on one that looks same EVEN BETTER


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

paul do you have any more you could email to me please would be appreciated.

if you have could you email them to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

hockey-boy said:


> paul do you have any more you could email to me please would be appreciated.
> 
> if you have could you email them to [email protected]
> 
> thanks


I'll e-mail you the originals of those ones tomorrow Shane. They arent very big file sizes as they were taken with my old Practica film camera. I'll have a look through again for any more.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks stunning mate:bowdown1:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Just found this old movie I put together from the day this car was at Brands in 2003. 

Check the ending Shane, I cant believe you bought this slow old thing!


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

Wont play for me Harry ???


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

GeorgeGTR said:


> Wont play for me Harry ???


fixed


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

:chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

they are only as slow as you want to drive them :chuckle: pmsl

it wont be slow once ABBEY have had there hands on it, it will be a monster when we have finished with it. :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

You're having too much fun mate


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

WOW!

:smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it's $hit shane....it's blue for starters ! :chairshot  :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> I think it's $hit shane....it's blue for starters ! :chairshot  :chuckle:


FPMSL
i knew you would like it dude. :chuckle: 
you have a thing about Blue cars YOU LOVE THEM

do you want a go in the blue one when it arrives :smokin:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> do you want a go in the blue one when it arrives :smokin:


LOL....no I bloody dont ! :chuckle: 

Poxy, bloody, blue ones.... :banned: :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

harry who sings the song in the video.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> LOL....no I bloody dont ! :chuckle:
> 
> Poxy, bloody, blue ones.... :banned: :chuckle:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

hockey-boy said:


> harry who sings the song in the video.


Not sure, but _might_ be M. Manson (although, it's just a stab in the dark guess !)


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well not bad i suppose :chuckle: 

Looks fantastic - good luck next year :smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Daz said:


> Not sure, but _might_ be M. Manson (although, it's just a stab in the dark guess !)


thats what i thought but cannot find it 
will have to keep looking


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Try looking up Debonaire Shane. Should find it linked with "The Fast & The Furious".

Dope - Debonaire - Felons & Revolutionaries


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Try looking up Debonaire Shane. Should find it linked with "The Fast & The Furious".
> 
> Dope - Debonaire - Felons & Revolutionaries


got it cheers paul.


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

is that the car that competed in the Belgian Belcar series, but was sold due to unreliable?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Try looking up Debonaire Shane. Should find it linked with "The Fast & The Furious".
> 
> Dope - Debonaire - Felons & Revolutionaries


Thats the one:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Shane, are you going to have to change your name to Philip ? :chuckle: 

Super car though, except for the colour, obviously .....


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

You lucky thing!!
I'm so jealous!

Enjoy it:smokin:


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice Video.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I remeber the original conversation about that vid and how Andre did not want to give up the fact you overtook him...


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

What was the problem whit andre?
Anyway this car is a great base for a time attack car.
Will be anything like the top japanese time attack gtr's?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

PMJ said:


> I remeber the original conversation about that vid and how Andre did not want to give up the fact you overtook him...


I believe he was "cooling down":chuckle:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*hockey-boy*

hi there mate ,wich engine comes with sombergs car he has a few laying around .
:smokin:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

we have the 2.7 and nismo 2.6 plus loads of other stuff coming with it.


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

good to here , good luck if you need any help here in holland let me no .


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

the car is now here and about to undergo a major rebuild :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one dude 

When's it booked in for a respray in a non-gay colour ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice one mate. Now begins the hard work.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Shane matey, if you check the Owners Handbook on page 2. It clearly states that a forklift truck is NOT to be used in unloading said vehicle from a trailer ....


Dear oh dear. Still good luck with the re-build :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done mate.

Glad to see you finally got your hands on it.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> Shane matey, if you check the Owners Handbook on page 2. It clearly states that a forklift truck is NOT to be used in unloading said vehicle from a trailer ....
> 
> 
> Dear oh dear. Still good luck with the re-build :thumbsup:


pmsl:bowdown1: :bowdown1:

you should have been noticing the gtroc calander on the wall not our safe offloading practice :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

madden.
ye eventually got it here well chuffed just cannot wait for it to roll :squintdan 

moley
yep is going to be some serious work on the car is going to take a lot to get it done but sure will be worth the wait in the end :chuckle:specially with what we are planning with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Why are you rebuilding it mate?

I would be tempted to give it a blast before you take it apart


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

all the time and effort at moment is on the 32 which is the main thing now for 2008 Time Attack so dont really want to get side tracked from it.

so just going to strip 34 and get it ready to roll later this year, should hopefully have it ready for 1 or 2 of the last gtroc trackdays to give it a few tests ready for next year.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Love the car!

I think it looks great in Bayside Blue, I can't imagine why!


.


----------

